# Where to get backdrops for small product photography



## GeoActon (Aug 9, 2011)

Where can I get backdrops for small product photography?  Is there an online store that sells them? 24" X 36" would be about right.  I'm looking for white and various shades of gray.  All I can seem to find are the large rolls.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hancock Fabric?  Michaels? Hobby Lobby"   24 X 36 isn't that big.


----------



## KmH (Aug 9, 2011)

You don't define how small a product.

Are you referring to the 53" rolls of seamless paper?

Since the product needs to be at least a couple of feet away from the background, a 53" rolls of seamless paper are just about right for many small products.


----------



## GeoActon (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm photographing small products from the size of lapel pins up to maybe 20" across or so.  A 10' backdrop, like what I see on photography product web sites is ungainly for that kind of photography.    I checked the web sites you mentioned and what they have is art paper in various colors with widths up to 14" and 12" X 12" scrapbooking paper - not big enough for everything I am shooting.  I'm looking for something stiff enough that I can make a curve in it, so I don't have a crease or seam so don't think fabric will do it.


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 9, 2011)

Photo Backgrounds by ALZO digital

Cheers, Don


----------



## GeoActon (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks.  The 31" X 43" at Alzo would be workable.  The only problem is the price - $65 for one sheet seems excessive.


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Aug 9, 2011)

Go to a fabric store and get white vinyl cut to the size you need it. Have them role it on an empty role, dont fold it.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 9, 2011)

GeoActon said:


> I'm photographing small products from the size of lapel pins up to maybe 20" across or so.  A 10' backdrop, like what I see on photography product web sites is ungainly for that kind of photography.    I checked the web sites you mentioned and what they have is art paper in various colors with widths up to 14" and 12" X 12" scrapbooking paper - not big enough for everything I am shooting.  I'm looking for something stiff enough that I can make a curve in it, so I don't have a crease or seam so don't think fabric will do it.



A do it yourself hammock frame from PVC works nicely to curve cloth, paper or vinyl backdrops for product shoots.  Here is a nice little DIY: Light Box / Light Tent Photo Gallery by Bill Huber at pbase.com


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 9, 2011)

GeoActon said:


> Thanks.  The 31" X 43" at Alzo would be workable.  The only problem is the price - $65 for one sheet seems excessive.



http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/17747-REG/Flotone_GFT409_Graduated_Background_31x43.html

Cheers, Don


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 9, 2011)

Sheets of colored cardboard/bristol board available for $1.00 at dollar stores.   Been using them for years.


----------



## Don Kondra (Aug 9, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> Sheets of colored cardboard/bristol board available for $1.00 at dollar stores.   Been using them for years.



Not quite a substitute for seamless but if the products are small enough you can shoot from a high enough angle the back seam isn't in the image and the back board is more of a reflector than an element in the image. 

Cheers, Don


----------



## CCericola (Aug 9, 2011)

Something like this might be useful but maybe too small. Check them out at B&H. They come in white, black, and gray.

Cloud Dome Infinity Board, Matte White - 18 x 28" CDIB18W


----------



## KmH (Aug 10, 2011)

53 inch seamless paper is 4.4 feet wide. Each roll is 12 yards long ($26.50) and comes in a wide variety of colors: savage 53"


----------



## g-fi (Aug 11, 2011)

x2 on the Savage seamless, it's relatively cheap and if you need a smaller piece... CUT IT OFF! Easy .


----------

